# Jumpin in head first...



## jedithebomber (Dec 23, 2007)

I picked everything up in the picture below today from a craigslist add for $100. I am converting an area in my house into a darkroom. 

Any advice? or good online resources for a darkroom beginner?

EDIT: What would be the most cost effective (read: cheaper) b&w film/chemicals/paper to start with, since I assume most of my work will end up in the trash bin as I am starting out.






Image is blurry , long story.


----------



## ann (Dec 23, 2007)

check out ILford's website and their PDF files for developing film and printing.
it is very basic but it is agood start.

there are a ton of books available, but a couple a would suggest.  "Black and White Photopgraphy a Basic Manual" by Henry Horenstein  and "Black & White Photographic Printing Workshop " by Larry Bartlett.

you will be fillin gup the "learning Bin".

check Freestyle. They have a wide variety of papers /chemistry, etc.

If available you might want to check out the community to see if there are any classes available as it can save you a lot of "headaches" to have someone to break down the steps.

Also, there are many different ways to print, i would suggest you find "one voice" to listen too, as it can get very confusing and believe it or not there are a lot of people out here who talk alot and don't really know what they are talking about.

Have fun and remember, it is not will i make a mistake, rather when will i make which one. And every photographer makes the same mistakes.


----------

